
Show HN: A Chrome extension to break the habit of typing distracting websites - vishaldpatel
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/focus-by-cabana-labs/jgfmjlneealoganlfgionjllmcadobjh
======
vishaldpatel
And, for lovers of Firefox: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/focus-by-caba...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/focus-by-cabana-labs/)

